# My ode to Cockroachman



## Endogene (Jun 11, 2008)

why do i always get carried away when i start something like this... 
First time i actually draw something with nearly no references so it didn't turn out as well as i would have liked it to turn out
anyway here it is


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 11, 2008)

Woah! Thank you very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That will be the first international submission to my site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm adding it to my random signatures!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

You are very talented.
Now do one of me using pixel mario and link.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 11, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> You are very talented.
> Now do one of me using pixel mario and link.



i would have if it wasnt 2:30 in the morning and if i would'nt have to wake up in 4 hours


----------



## Resident 7 (Jun 11, 2008)

Woah,man now that is talent.
I also so the one about bonemonkey.
You are an artist.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 11, 2008)

Resident 7 said:
			
		

> Woah,man now that is talent.
> I also so the one about bonemonkey.
> You are an artist.


this is just small stuff, i usually do portraits and nude women (somehow drawing women is more pleasant hmmm....)


----------



## Narin (Jun 11, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> Resident 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about a nude moogle? ;p


----------



## JPH (Jun 11, 2008)

Sign me up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a furry person...so how about a picture like this:






Your ode to JPH? He posts all the news for you!


----------



## Narin (Jun 11, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Sign me up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, JPH should be next! All the work he does on GBATemp, he deserves an ode to JPH.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

No He said I am next. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





On Second thought, I think that JPH should get an ode before me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_BTW, JPH DIDN'T edit this!_


----------



## Endogene (Jun 11, 2008)

my my looks like il be busy the upcoming days


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 11, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> No He said I am next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolz JPH you edited my post again.

But really man you are an artist.


----------

